# Winter Hut Hikes



## mrzilliox (Nov 7, 2004)

good afternoon folks,
I'm trying to find 1 or 2 good winter hut hikes.  The AMC has a nice list of year-round huts, but I was looking for something a little more private and dog-friendly.  We have two well-behaved mature dogs that love the outdoors.
I have hiked to the hut on Doublehead Mtn in Jackson NH and we are looking for something similar to that one - roof, beds, BYO-everything else.
anything within a 4 hour drive from Boston would be great.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## sp1936 (Nov 8, 2004)

Perhaps an RMC facility would work for you. Here's their policy on dogs:

"Dogs are allowed at RMC's facilities, but they should be under voice control at all times. RMC's caretaker may ask guests to leave an RMC facility, if their dog is threatening or otherwise disrupting other guests, or if a guest has dog allergies. If you bring your dog, please make sure it does not defecate near the shelter, on the trail, or near water sources. Keeping your dog under control at all times will allow us to continue to permit guests with dogs at RMC's shelters. Other hikers who enjoy being in the backcountry with their dog will thank you."

http://www.randolphmountainclub.org/

Steve


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 8, 2004)

Except the RMC cabins (Gray Knob is winterized, Crag Camp is not) are not private in any way.  You will be sharing your space with many others on the weekend.  You might try a night at Crag and if there aren't too many people there you can take one of the smaller bunkrooms to yourselves.  If others arrive, though, you'll have to share.

There is Black Mountain Cabin, very similar to Doubletop.  The 
Darmouth Outing Club rents their cabins,  but as a non-student you only get 3 weeks ahead of time to rent.  The two cabins that might appeal are John Rand on Moosilauke and Aggasiz (Ritchie Smith) off Rt 112 in Woodstock.  Timberland Trails(formerly Phillips Brook)  rents two yurts up in the northern part of the state.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 8, 2004)

In looking at my topo map, the Black mtn cabin looks like it has a bit of angle to the south and west. Could be fun skiing   
I enjoy backcountry trips such as this. I'd rather hang out in the backcountry than face the resort crowds any day.


----------



## RJ (Nov 9, 2004)

David, would you mind explaining the difference between winterized and non-winterized with respect to the RMC cabins. I've stayed at Gray Knob in the winter and except for a stove, I'm not sure what else they had that would be considered winterized.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 9, 2004)

Gray Knob has solid walls and windows.

Crag Camp, while a larger facility, does not have insulated, thermal windows, does not have insulated walls or floor, and in fact has open grates in the floor at both doorways. There is also no wood stove or other heat source at Crag.

As a result, Gray Knob tends to attract more guests in the coldest winter times than Crag. Depending on when you go, it's quite possible you'd be the only one there.


----------



## RJ (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I might be going in the next few weeks so I will let the weather determine where I stay.


----------

